# Alexanders party 10days to go



## Alexanders_mummy (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness its 10 days till the wee mans birthday i have the cake ordered the balloons are bought but i havent got the bouncy castle ordered, AHHHHH and my o/h has just told me he thinks a 1year old doesn't need a bouncy castle (what does he know any way :devil

the problem is im from the mainland (kent to be exact ) but i have lived here 4plus years and when i talk the people here think my accent is off, ( as it would be a little confused) so they always charge me more the example being i rang to price the cake, quoted £35.00 for a ITNG cake gary went into a shop same cake same size he did the talking £19.99!! gurrr makes me cross!!:censor:

anyway im so excited my mum is coming over next week so she will get to see the wee man she really misses him:flrt:


----------

